# New to TiVo... (Questions regarding Monthly Service/Vs Lifetime)



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

googled and found this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454916&page=9

after reading it i found a link and added coupon code to get the 150GB tivo Premier for $279

figured the remote with keyboard was good deal at 65$

i use brighthouse networks for service which im sure is compatible but im curious about this lifetime service versus month to month..

in the thread linked above i notice people are saying they got their lifetime upgrade applied to their new boxes... am i to assume they had a lifetime package and to swap to another machine its normally 299/199?

what is the best way/cheapest way to add service as a new customer.. am i eligable for any discounts... or things i can say to get the best price? i would rather pay like 200 for a lifetime that i can swap to a diff machine maybe later than 156$ for one year of monthly payments.

-Riley


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

rijowysock said:


> googled and found this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454916&page=9
> 
> after reading it i found a link and added coupon code to get the 150GB tivo Premier for $279
> 
> ...


monthly is 12.95 a month with a 1 year lock in after which they'll let you cancel any time you want.

Annual is 129/year

3-year is 299

PLS is 399 for the life of the tivo. unless it gets replaced by tivo or a few other rare circumstances it's stuck on that tivo unlike all other plans which you can move to any tivo on your account. however, if you ever sell your tivo w/ pls it's worth quite a bit due to the pls its self and the 50% discount you get on another pls.

the only real discount you can expect is MSD (multiservice discount) which applies after the first tivo is active and cuts the plans down a bit

monthly w/ MSD is 9.95/month
Annual is 99/yr
there is no 3-yr w/ MSD but there is PLS for 299

it depends on what you expect w/ tivo which plan you want. If you expect to keep it until it rusts away then you want PLS. If you expect to keep it for a few years but not sure about 3 then annual. monthly is probably not a good deal for you otherwise since you are stuck with it for a year anyway.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

i always early adopt new products so if i like i would upgrade to the new when it came out.. im guessing they come out every year or every 2 years? considering that it seems like the 1 year at a time up front seems like the best deal. would have to be 37 months before the 399 worked out to be cheaper than the year by year, taking into account the 50&#37; off would be 18 months on each new unit before they paid off.. i assume new Tivo's come out more often than that?


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

rijowysock said:


> i always early adopt new products so if i like i would upgrade to the new when it came out.. im guessing they come out every year or every 2 years? considering that it seems like the 1 year at a time up front seems like the best deal. would have to be 37 months before the 399 worked out to be cheaper than the year by year, taking into account the 50% off would be 18 months on each new unit before they paid off.. i assume new Tivo's come out more often than that?


no they really dont... tivo has no set schedule for upgraded platforms whatsoever...
so they may or may not have a series 5 up and running in a few years.


----------



## ertgqaaescp666 (Nov 7, 2010)

as it stands, it looks like tivo is raising their monthly rate depending on the date and the service plan type you purchase.
starting November 14th, tivo is rolling out the whole $0 down on a tivo and a 2 year commitment at $19.99 a month. then at the end of the commitment, the service plan stays at that price. the 12.95 is becoming just like the old 6.95 MSD. youre going to have had to purchased the tivo prior to Nov. 13th to get the 12.95 now. on top of that, they are getting rid of the 3 year plan. upgrade eligible customers are now getting premieres for $199 with a new commitment plan or a $99 premiere tht is a stand alone. as always the people that have PLS are getting owned. it seems that if you have PLS then you dont qualify for a lot of these programs. this would go to explain why they seem o show so much more favortism towards people with monthly service, they like to help only those who are getting money from. its not like tivo is hurting for money either, especially with directv renewing their partnership. as well as suddenlink coming into the picture. hulu plus launching on the premieres very soon...


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

ertgqaaescp666 said:


> as it stands, it looks like tivo is raising their monthly rate depending on the date and the service plan type you purchase.


Do you have a link to more information about these price hikes? I knew about the $20/month thing, I didn't know it's going to replace the existing 12.95/9.95 standard/msd pricing.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ertgqaaescp666 said:


> as it stands, it looks like tivo is raising their monthly rate depending on the date and the service plan type you purchase.
> starting November 14th, tivo is rolling out the whole $0 down on a tivo and a 2 year commitment at $19.99 a month. then at the end of the commitment, the service plan stays at that price. the 12.95 is becoming just like the old 6.95 MSD. youre going to have had to purchased the tivo prior to Nov. 13th to get the 12.95 now. on top of that, they are getting rid of the 3 year plan. upgrade eligible customers are now getting premieres for $199 with a new commitment plan or a $99 premiere tht is a stand alone. as always the people that have PLS are getting owned. it seems that if you have PLS then you dont qualify for a lot of these programs. this would go to explain why they seem o show so much more favortism towards people with monthly service, they like to help only those who are getting money from. its not like tivo is hurting for money either, especially with directv renewing their partnership. as well as suddenlink coming into the picture. hulu plus launching on the premieres very soon...


Unless you can provide a link to this info, I think it's all bunk. You can get the $0 down, $19.99/month deal right now and have been able to since September. Also, at the end of the 2 years, the price stays there unless you call in and can then get the $12.95/month.

The $199 is for a refurb and the $99 unit requires a one year $19.99/month contract. These are available to everyone.

BTW, how are Lifetime owners getting owned? I can get a Lifetime Premiere upgrade for $470. That's less than the $0 down $19.99 for 2 year deal.


----------



## digammatoo (Oct 31, 2010)

WhiskeyTango said:


> BTW, how are Lifetime owners getting owned? I can get a Lifetime Premiere upgrade for $470. That's less than the $0 down $19.99 for 2 year deal.


The $0 down $19.99 for 2 years is including the service. So it's getting a TiVo for free and the service that is going to $19.99 instead of $12.95 a month.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

digammatoo said:


> The $0 down $19.99 for 2 years is including the service. So it's getting a TiVo for free and the service that is going to $19.99 instead of $12.95 a month.


Yes, I know that.

$19.99 * 24 = $479.76
$270 + $199 = $469

Anything beyond the initial 2 year agreement and I, with Lifetime, am coming out significantly ahead on the deal and I could resell the Tivo with LT for a lot more than the unsubbed Tivo.

My point was that current Lifetime owners are actually receiving a deal just as good as, if not better than, monthly subscribers which counters the argument that LT owners are getting screwed over.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Difference is that very very few people qualify for the $200 lifetime deal. I've had TiVo for 5 years, got a Series 3 on day on and pre-paid for three years. I get the $299 that most continuing members get anyway.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Philmatic said:


> Difference is that very very few people qualify for the $200 lifetime deal. I've had TiVo for 5 years, got a Series 3 on day on and pre-paid for three years. I get the $299 that most continuing members get anyway.


That proves my point. CURRENT LT owners are actually a select few who are being offered a better deal than monthly/annual subscribers.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Philmatic said:


> Difference is that very very few people qualify for the $200 lifetime deal. I've had TiVo for 5 years, got a Series 3 on day on and pre-paid for three years. I get the $299 that most continuing members get anyway.


I wouldn't say very very few. Many people on here took advantage of the lifetime upgrade offer. I would say if anything it is a pretty equal split between those who pay monthly and have lifetime on here.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

so i guess there really isnt a "best deal"

ill just do the pay in advance 1 year at a time deal for now... seems like the best deal for me.

i'm excited for my tivo.. now i just gotta figure out the card deal with my cable provider and give them back their crap DVR box.. the TIVO cost per month is cheaper than the DVR cost so it all works out... all i want is my damn shows to record!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Yes, I know that.
> 
> $19.99 * 24 = $479.76
> $270 + $199 = $469
> ...


or buy it from Electronics Expo for $155+$13 for shipping and pay $299 for lifetime bringing your total to $466.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Go on ebay. There is a guy on there who sells lifetime for $348 for units not previously activated. That's where I got mine!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Or you can just use PLSR coupon code when ordering Lifetime through TiVo.com and pay $299.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Or you can just use PLSR coupon code when ordering Lifetime through TiVo.com and pay $299.


just type PLSR as coupon code when checking out?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah there should be a spot to enter the coupon code. It should bring Lifetime down to $299 from $399. Last I heard it was still active.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah there should be a spot to enter the coupon code. It should bring Lifetime down to $299 from $399. Last I heard it was still active.


i get my box tomorrow, so ill try then... without the box # i cant really even sign up online.. hopefully it works.. this discount coupled with the fact the lifetime follows the box when i sell (prolly get extra $100?) i think the lifetime is well worth it @ $299... then i guess when i do get another box later i get the half price lifetime on the new box if they still do that (@199)

hopefully all works out, my cable company is screwing me over, but... from what ive heard about tivo it seems worth it.


----------



## windmobile (Nov 16, 2010)

rijowysock said:


> just type PLSR as coupon code when checking out?


So i have a problem...i ordered my box on nov 5th and i just received it today...

when i try to activate it, i only get the $19.99 option even after putting in the code "PLSR"

when i called them they said i can get the $399.99 option (but i didnt commit to it yet) but i didnt mention the promotional code but now that im reading this thread, looks like it still is working...

so should i call the CSR tommorow and give her the promotional code? How should i go through with this

new customer with a brand new tivo...ready to get started!


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

windmobile said:


> So i have a problem...i ordered my box on nov 5th and i just received it today...
> 
> when i try to activate it, i only get the $19.99 option even after putting in the code "PLSR"
> 
> ...


i ordered my box prior as well, the 19.99 deal only comes into play if you paid the discounted 99$ for box... i paid full price for my box and comes tomorrow.. hopefully this doesnt become an issue.

if expo would have shipped the damn box sooner it wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## windmobile (Nov 16, 2010)

windmobile said:


> so should i call the CSR tommorow and give her the promotional code? How should i go through with this
> 
> new customer with a brand new tivo...ready to get started!


Code: PLSR...is that for anybody or just for Existing TiVo Customers?

I would really like to get lifetime subscription for $299 if that is possible

any help would be appreciated...


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

i only get the 19.99 option as well, calling they say the PLSR code is not active anymore.

my Tivo keeps getting errorS02 when i try and update it

and my slide remote doesnt work.

im about to just send everything back and force myself to be happy with my Cable companies DVR box.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

PLSR coupon worked before online cause you could set it up online, now since promo you cannot and have to set it up on the phone which causes the coupon not to work.

anyone have a way around this? if Expo would have shipped my damn tivo sooner i wouldnt be stuck in this situation..


----------

